

Henry James and the Great Y.A. Debate - benbreen
http://www.newyorker.com/books/page-turner/henry-james-great-ya-debate

======
cafard
The YA debate strikes me as somewhat orthogonal to what Scott was writing of.
I must say that while I find middle and early James very readable, I have
tried and failed more than once to read any distance into _The Golden Bowl_ or
_The Wings of the Dove_.

